
John Forbes Nash, Jr - Kornar Experiments - kornarcom
http://blog.kornar.com/?p=28
======
munsays
I think the book a beautiful mind is a more accurate depiction of nash's life
rather then the movie

~~~
kornarcom
thats common with most movies they have add a certain ficiton to it for
entertainment puposes like i.e the social network im sure the real truth about
mark zucherberg wasn't conveyed properly!!

